

Come Hang Out in the Founders Channel on JabbR.net - matt1
http://www.mattmazur.com/2012/10/come-hang-out-in-the-founders-channel-on-jabbr-net

======
matt1
Hey guys,

I've been looking at effective ways to chat with other founders during the day
and stumbled across JabbR, which has been working out extremely well. I've
participated in #startups on Freenode before, but was never a huge fan of IRC.

If you'd like a place to hang out online during the day and chat with other
founders, try this out. If we continue to get participating I think we could
grow this into a nice little community.

Here's the direct link to the chat:

<http://jabbr.net/#/rooms/founders>

